# Worthwhile upgrade from Mara?



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Good Morning,

I have a mild case of upgraditus, I think I would like to upgrade my Mara LP62W.

I've had my Mara now for nearly 2 years, its been perfect and makes a great cup of coffee, so no issues here.

My biggest problem with the Mara is the temperature instability and amount of water I am required to flush before a shot. Its also quite noisy (I'm a shift worker so a noisy machine is an issue)

I mostly make espresso, 2 x shots in the morning with the odd milk drink at the weekend, the steam pressure is also fine on the Mara, no complaints.

Does it make sense to swap it out for a Double boiler machine with some kind of temperature control? I've been looking at the Elizabeth, Bianca and the Sage DB recently and they all seem to solve my issues (very minor issues).

And then there is the Mara X, its the same footprint and style as my current machine, I gather I could move over the wood work from my current machine? its temperature controlled and has a quieter pump?

Has anyone swapped out their old Mara for an X? was it a worthwhile upgrade?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wobbit said:


> Has anyone swapped out their old Mara for an X? was it a worthwhile upgrade?


 If you like the mara, apart from flushing and noise, then the MaraX will address those 2 issues. If those problems are accompanied by a healthy dose of upgraditis, then you may want to look at different options.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

There's a couple of machines for sale second hand on this site- notably inc a Lelit Eliz .. need I say more?


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> If you like the mara, apart from flushing and noise, then the MaraX will address those 2 issues. If those problems are accompanied by a healthy dose of upgraditis, then you may want to look at different options.


 I suspect you're right, I will do a little more reading



GrahamSPhillips said:


> There's a couple of machines for sale second hand on this site- notably inc a Lelit Eliz .. need I say more?


 I've not seen this for sale?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Wobbit said:


> I suspect you're right, I will do a little more reading
> 
> I've not seen this for sale?


 Go to the for sale section!! LoL!


----------

